# Rat Loose - Will she go back in her cage?



## schnebbles (Nov 11, 2015)

I left the cage door open like an idiot. Will she most likely go back in it? I hate to leave it open because the other one could get out but I don't think she will. I hate to have Sylvia loose because I have cats. i don't think they will hurt her but I've only had her 2 weeks and it makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I wouldn't leave the cage door open, especially since you have cats. Rats pee mark their environment and it is unlikely that she will get lost. However she has known you only for two weeks...Have you look everywhere with a flashlight? Was she confined to a room or could she be anywhere in your house?


----------



## schnebbles (Nov 11, 2015)

she could be anywhere. I have a feeling she would have stayed in the living room. I left her basket right beside the cage between that and my fish tank. This is the girl who likes to hide. always in my shirt, not out exploring like my other one - kinda surprised she came on out of the cage. I have to work all day tomorrow too. My husband is going to kill me!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Is there any way you could confine your cats for a day if you are not around? They could hurt her or maybe destroy some of your property if they try to catch her. Is the basket you left outside accessible to her? Is the cage on the floor? You should leave a little water and food for her so she will come back for more. Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

In our home rat El Dorado is a storage room piled several feet deep in stuff... once a rat gets in there she has everything she ever wanted to explore chew and hide in... it's rat paradise! Our current girls usually will come when called after they get bored exploring for a few hours, but sometimes in the past some rats haven't been quite as accommodating. After spending several hours trying to get a certain rat out of the room, my wife came up with a solution... she brought up a slice of french apple pie... and with the immortal words... "It's a rat, stupid." gave it to me to waft about in the room... Two minutes later our rat was back and face deep in french apple pie. Yup, and that rat learned to run off and hide every night before bed time until she got bribed out with a tasty treat after that. Lesson learned.. I might be stupid, but for sure rats aren't.

Best luck.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Hmm, yeah, if you've only had her for 2 weeks, she might not call that cage home yet. Prior to you adopting her, she likely has been moved around from place to place and is used to having different sleeping areas. She might take to a new nest. Still, 2 weeks is a long time—especially for rats—so she might feel at home there. I don't want to discourage you, but I don't want to give you false hope either.

It sounds like you don't have a second cage. Otherwise, you could lock the other rat safely while leaving the cage open. Since you can't do that, how about setting up a tempting spot next to the cage? Have some food there (since rats can carry food to their new home, I wonder if something sticky might be better here). Have some nice hidey holes for her to feel safe in. My rats love Kleenex boxes. You may even leave some Kleenexes in it because they like nesting. She may have found a home somewhere else, but she may be interested in this new home, especially if it's right next to her cagemate.


----------



## schnebbles (Nov 11, 2015)

oh yikes! I hope I find her. I had a 10gl tank but I brought home a rat from work who is sick and he's in there. I wonder if I could lock the other one up in a big cat carrier. I'm sure I could. Unfortunately, I have to work all day until 6 so I can't set that up right now. I put one of her baskets right by the cage with a little food in it. She's a shyer rat so I'm a bit concerned. Also the smell from wherever she's peeing...

What do you mean something sticky Kuildeous? The basket is in between her cage and the fish tank stand so it's kind of a hidden spot. My house isn't that big, she can't get into my bedroom either. I think she's in the living room but I've looked everywhere unless she's made it into a chair or something.


----------



## Angel_Rat (Feb 17, 2016)

If she really won't go back in her cage get a bucket taller than her (like 2 feet) and put a straw or thin iron through a water bottle or Gatorade bottle. Smear the bottle in one of her faves like peanut butter than put the bottle and straw through it on top of the bucket. Put some fleece on the bottom of the bucket and some of her food so she doesn't go hungry. Yo will also need some books on top of each other leading to the bucket. Trying to get to the bottle for the yummy stuff she will fall because the bottle will move. This is a humane way of getting her and you won't have to be there!


----------



## schnebbles (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Angel - She is coming back to the cage but no luck catching her yet. 

I might have to try that if I can't get her.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

At least she is coming back to the cage. Do you have another cage to put your rats in? If you do you could try to put her cage on the floor with hot (smells more) yummy food inside and catch her that way.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It is a very good sign she is coming back to her cage though. It means that she knows it is her home and won't go anywhere else to find another nest/home.


----------



## schnebbles (Nov 11, 2015)

We turned it around last night and she went in! yay!! i will be very careful from now on to not leave the door open and go out of the room. I was busy with the sick rat from work and totally got distracted. This poor guy just won't eat. I don't know what is wrong with him.


----------



## Razzynathan (Feb 14, 2016)

I would think that she would go back into the cage for food and water. Try looking in cozy places like in a towel. When I lost my rats because they escaped the temporary cage I found them hiding in a hanging towel.


----------



## Razzynathan (Feb 14, 2016)

Just saw the new post im glad your rat came back


----------



## schnebbles (Nov 11, 2015)

me too! thanks for the help!!


----------

